# WANTED:- R34 GTR Rear Spoiler



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Anyone that has a Genuine OEM Rear spoiler for a R34 GTR please contact us on here or by email on [email protected] 

(No frp reproductions or copies) 

Thanks in advance!

Mark @ RB Motorsport

_


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Last few I’ve seen have sold for £1500-2000.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Yonus has one not sure he is letting go just yet... but 3k takes it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Yonus has one not sure he is letting go just yet... but 3k takes it.


I sold mine a year ago for my asking price.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry Yonus, thought you said you had another one that you was holding on to!!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I’ve got a spare sat in the loft. 
Open to offers


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/543777-clutch-manifolds-outlets-splined-jun-oil-pump-etc.html


----------

